# Is there Wireless Internet in Kandahar



## katamori (31 Jan 2007)

Hi there

I'm going to be deployed at KAF in August with the TF 03-07 and I'm trying to find out if the rumour is true : "there is a Internet wireless service available at a monthly fee in KAF"  Presently nobody can answer me if it's true or not. 

I'll appreciate if somebody who came back from there or who as reliable information on that subject

cheers


----------



## Robbie (31 Jan 2007)

Yes there is but I don't know how it works, like getting access to it and all.  I know he pays something.    

I'm talking to my buddy right now who is there.  (he has a laptop)


----------



## katamori (31 Jan 2007)

Great!

Tks for the help. I can wait to have real info from the ground


----------



## Franko (1 Feb 2007)

I know that there is some there in KAF....how to get access, well...I didn't have enough time to get that one figured out.

The welfare phones the Yanks have used to have jacks open for the US internet provider, free to all troops. Not sure if they still have that open anymore.

The Canadian welfare computers are up and running though, with the added bonus of not having any other nation pinning to get on them.

My 0.02 donkey dollars worth

Regards


----------



## RHFC_piper (1 Feb 2007)

katamori said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I'm going to be deployed at KAF in August with the TF 03-07 and I'm trying to find out if the rumour is true : "there is a Internet wireless service available at a monthly fee in KAF"  Presently nobody can answer me if it's true or not.
> 
> ...




Yes there is wireless in KAF.  It's run by the US troops so you have to inquire through the CoC and it takes a while.  It doesn't reach the whole base and some of the Canadian areas don't get it at all.  When I was there it cost something like $80 a month or more, was down more than it was up (due to comms black outs) and was slower than dial up.

You're better off with the welfare trailer.

Good luck over there, and keep your head down.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Feb 2007)

If your with the BG you will not be in KAF enough to enjoy it during the next 6 months.

Something else to think about for those too lazy to walk to the welfare computers....wireless internet in Afghanistan is NOT secure. Use at your own risk.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Feb 2007)

There is wireless internet in KAF but be prepared to pull your hair out.

It's getting better, slowly.
It comes in good around the old Canada house with the NSE/NCE types (not sure about the new one and the battlegroup living quarters).Lots of people walk over to Canada house with their laptops and plug in.  Depending on where you are in the tent lines you can get it in your room but during peek ours (1pm to about 11pm theres so many people on it you can't often connect). I USED to get it lae at night but not now. Buddy int he tent next to me gets it constantly.
They play with it a lot. Password protected, open, using your phone card number. Testing what works.
 Some days it's good, some dys the signal will cut off every hour.

The canadian wireless is currently free.  (You can pay for other connections like the US or dutch but their expensive, ESPECIALLY the dutch)
Like Piper said, if your battlegroup you won't have much time at all to go on wireless.

In my opinion the wireless isn't stable enough to pay for it yet.  though I guess if your in kaf and don't mind hanging out at canada house it _may_ be worth it because the line ups for the net can be crazy. Especially with jerks logging over and over and over instead of the 30 minute limit.

I heard from a sgt-major type that the company doing the wireless wants to charge the CF $100'000 a month for wireless. I don't wanna imagine how much the CF would charge people for wireless service.


----------



## captjtq (5 Feb 2007)

Yeah - it's a hell of a lot better now than when they first offered it in October. Still spotty, unfortunately, I'm on it now (just before 1900), but that's a first. I generally can't get on from my tent space until after 2300hrs. That said, heck, I'm not complaining - it's definitely a luxury. For REMFs, we're treated fairly well. 

16 days...  ;D


----------



## MikeM (5 Feb 2007)

Works good at old Canada House, I wasn't able to pickup a signal yet at the new one.


----------



## Jamtorky (6 Feb 2007)

What about access at any of the other locations in A-stan???

Are there many spots available for your personal laptop to be pluged in for the BG pers ???


----------



## Jamtorky (6 Feb 2007)

Oh .. and what kind of set up would anyone suggest


----------



## dapaterson (7 Feb 2007)

Wireless internet is not particularly secure.  Using wireless, you are transmitting information that can be intercepted relatively easily - and most users will be communicating with friends and family.

Think about that for a minute, and then decide whether the "convenience" of wireless is really worth it.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2007)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Wireless internet is not particularly secure.  Using wireless, you are transmitting information that can be intercepted relatively easily - and most users will be communicating with friends and family.
> 
> Think about that for a minute, and then decide whether the "convenience" of wireless is really worth it.




 ;D

Cell phones, Wireless phones, Wireless Networks........amazing how many people think they are secure.......when all they are are radio transmitters/receivers.......EW folk love them.

 ;D


----------



## genericview (14 Feb 2007)

I believe that the US firefighters have stable wireless service available based out of the firehall.  They sell access to the service if I remember correctly for a reasonable amount.  Not sure if it is still there but you could check that out.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2007)

The old Canada house still has wirless internet.  Before I left they were suppossed to also have it at the new Canada house sometime.


----------



## mover1 (14 Feb 2007)

doesn't anyone read books anymore?  ???
Actually I'm kinda pissed that Kandahar has better internet then I do at home. 
I can't even get high speed


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Feb 2007)

books are for in the field m1


----------



## MikeM (15 Feb 2007)

Porn considered a book ?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Feb 2007)

yes, yes it is


----------



## MikeM (15 Feb 2007)

Alright then, I did lots of "professional development" during my time there.


----------



## NL_engineer (15 Feb 2007)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Alright then, I did lots of "professional Personal development" during my time there.



Fits better


----------



## 3rd Herd (15 Feb 2007)

MikeM said:
			
		

> Alright then, I did lots of "professional development" during my time there.



So that explains the words under your avatar. ;D


----------



## MikeM (16 Feb 2007)

Perhaps ...

Now back to the topic, I've diverted enough already.


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Feb 2007)

unless im working late (like tonight) usually you can find me over at old canada house using the wireless..

hit and miss is a really good way of putting it... since some nights its hardly worth turning your laptop on.

the signal is fairly weak, and has a habit of disconnecting for no reason. and depending sometimes you can get it in your tent, and sometimes you cant get it 10 feet away....

mind you, all that being said.... Its wireless in a freekin warzone.... there really isnt alot you can complain about considering its not something they are obliged to provide.... and its free.......

cheers
    Tommy


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Feb 2007)

Wireless isn't free, how much do you think that company is charging the CF for the internet.

They want the CF to dish out over 100 grand a month for the wireless service alone (thats not including whas being paid for the internet stations in the trailers)

The only rsons soldiers aren't paying for wireless (and if you'll believe the network innovation dudes there its comming) is because the system isn't bug free to the point where that CAN justify having soldiers pay for it.


----------



## Thompson_JM (22 Feb 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Wireless isn't free, how much do you think that company is charging the CF for the internet.
> 
> They want the CF to dish out over 100 grand a month for the wireless service alone (thats not including whas being paid for the internet stations in the trailers)
> 
> The only rsons soldiers aren't paying for wireless (and if you'll believe the network innovation dudes there its comming) is because the system isn't bug free to the point where that CAN justify having soldiers pay for it.



the point I was trying to make was that we really cant complain too much about something that we dont have to directly pay for.

I realize just how much this is costing DND. and im sure that at some point they will probabbly start to charge for it. but until they can get a range better range on it, then we dont have to worry about that.

if they can provide good service then I wouldnt have any problem paying for it.


----------



## Jamtorky (22 Feb 2007)

Tommy +1   this is a luxury ...not an entitlement... 

FD... totally aggree  ... not good enough to charge but I can see it coming down the pipe sooner then later ... 

It would be great to see a simple plan in place ... not sure what they have now 

Lets say a specific place with 20 -30 units ... 

Due to the # of pers ther would have to be guidlines such as: 

30 min per person per week free. with an option to purchase an additional 1 hour per week. 

max 30 min per single use ... keep the line going lots of people want a turn there are a ton of ways you can control this  look at some internet cafe's ..


Jamtorky


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 Feb 2007)

They currently have several trailers as well as phones and Webcam. along with a designated video telecoference room (you have to pre book)

we get something like 35 mins a week for phone and if you dont use it it carries over, we also use that same phone card to access the internet (or web cam computers) and have 30 minute intervals and you can use the card as often as you want. the wireless is bonus on top of that. where once you log onto the wireless you can stay on unless the signal poops out and you loose connection.

so all things considered, if youre a Hesco Hobbit and the worse thing you can find to complain about is the free wireless, then life probabbly isnt that bad after all.... especially considering what they troops out in the FOBs and strong points are dealing with. 

and this is comming from a guy who for part of his tour is a hesco hobbit. (my job wont let me out... thankfully its only temporary and i will eventually get back into Transport and start doing convoys with the rest of the guys and gals.

Cheers
    Tommy


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Feb 2007)

in the SQs in Halifax, QOL reasons, MARLANT pays for all the cable in the rooms for living-ins.  If the CF can pay for those people (I was one of them before) I don't see why they can't pay for free wireless for deployed members.

My 2 cents.


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> in the SQs in Halifax, QOL reasons, MARLANT pays for all the cable in the rooms for living-ins.  If the CF can pay for those people (I was one of them before) I don't see why they can't pay for free wireless for deployed members.
> 
> My 2 cents.



I'm a beneficiary of both: currently in SQ in Halifax and enjoying the free cable (though paying for my internet), and having enjoyed my free internet (wireless and otherwise in Afg for 7 months) - I have to agree. In this day and age, given what we do, there is no reason to pay a bit more to ensure the soldiers have a bit of QOL via the internet. Unfortunately, but understandably, we can't offer it to the front-line troops who are doing the s**t on a day-to-day, but at least it is available for them in KAF when they do get the opportunity to head for the relative safety of KAF to catch a breather.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2007)

Troops outside the wire did/do have access to internet and satellite phone.


----------



## captjtq (28 Apr 2007)

I knew about the satellite phone... but I assumed they had to wait to get to Nathan Smith or KAF to access the internet. Interesting....


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (28 Apr 2007)

When I was there we had up to 3 sat internet in MSG.


----------



## Jammer (28 Apr 2007)

Ahhh MSG....memories.
I remember it as BP 301....


----------

